# ODNR Central Ohio Lake Maps



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I put these links on the FOSR site but I thought I would give them a thread of their own.

If anyone has suggestions for other lakes to add, I can probably find them.

I gathered these map images from the state park sites and saved them. The exception is Buckeye, where I had to settle for posting a link.










Buckeye
































































FOSR site

http://www.asilbajo.com/fosr_web_2019/fosr_index.html


----------



## PsTJsT (Jul 27, 2019)

Here's a downloadable version of the ODNR map for Buckeye Lake.


----------

